# Prazipro



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm going to be treating my rhom with prazipro and was wondering if it's safe for beneficial bacteria? I don't have another tank to do this in. Anything i should know about prazi?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

1rhom said:


> I'm going to be treating my rhom with prazipro and was wondering if it's safe for beneficial bacteria? I don't have another tank to do this in. Anything i should know about prazi?


 Not that i know of. Ive dosed it a couple times according to the recommended dose and i didn't see any negative side effects.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

What are you treating for? Is there a problem with your fish?


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Feefa said:


> What are you treating for? Is there a problem with your fish?


Yeah , check out my other thread about it.
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=190912


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Once i administer the prazipro ,how long do i have to wait for a water change? How do i know if i need to repeat the dosage?


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

doesnt the box have instructions?


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

I Can Mate said:


> doesnt the box have instructions?


If it did i wouldn't ask the question!!!


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

I'll do a water change after a week and repeat the dosage if needed.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

1rhom said:


> doesnt the box have instructions?


If it did i wouldn't ask the question!!!
[/quote]
i think you can just leave it in for a couple days to a week. then after some water changes and its out of the water add a new dose. i wouldn't add more until you've removed the last dose (unless the bottle says other wise) or add a bit more after a water change to replace the amount removed. ive used it before, but i forget how your supposed to dose it. From what i remember you dont dose more then a single dose at once, but you do a couple treatments over a couple weeks replacing what was removed by water changes, This is to kill things like fluke eggs that could survive a single dose, but it depends what all your dosing for.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

sean-820 said:


> doesnt the box have instructions?


If it did i wouldn't ask the question!!!
[/quote]
i think you can just leave it in for a couple days to a week. then after some water changes and its out of the water add a new dose. i wouldn't add more until you've removed the last dose (unless the bottle says other wise) or add a bit more after a water change to replace the amount removed. ive used it before, but i forget how your supposed to dose it. From what i remember you dont dose more then a single dose at once, but you do a couple treatments over a couple weeks replacing what was removed by water changes, This is to kill things like fluke eggs that could survive a single dose, but it depends what all your dosing for.
[/quote]
The instruction don't mention water changes between doses. It says ,dose may be repeated but no more than once every 3-5 days. I'm treating for something thats sticking out of his ass (shown in my other thread). I guess i shouldn't feed while treating??


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

1rhom said:


> doesnt the box have instructions?


If it did i wouldn't ask the question!!!
[/quote]
i think you can just leave it in for a couple days to a week. then after some water changes and its out of the water add a new dose. i wouldn't add more until you've removed the last dose (unless the bottle says other wise) or add a bit more after a water change to replace the amount removed. ive used it before, but i forget how your supposed to dose it. From what i remember you dont dose more then a single dose at once, but you do a couple treatments over a couple weeks replacing what was removed by water changes, This is to kill things like fluke eggs that could survive a single dose, but it depends what all your dosing for.
[/quote]
The instruction don't mention water changes between doses. It says ,dose may be repeated but no more than once every 3-5 days. I'm treating for something thats sticking out of his ass (shown in my other thread). I guess i shouldn't feed while treating??
[/quote]
I don't think feeding would matter. i would read more online to see about water changes between doses or not, because doubling any dose with medication sensitive fish isn't that good of an idea if you don't know if you should do water changes between doses or not.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

So no water changes are needed between doses. I'm going to re dose on the 5th day ,but i will do a small water change before. I'm more comfortable with that.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

1rhom said:


> So no water changes are needed between doses. I'm going to re dose on the 5th day ,but i will do a small water change before. I'm more comfortable with that.


Im saying i would read more online to see as if you don't do a water change between doses because if you don't you are practically doubling the dose. Piranhas are sensitive to meds, so doubling the dose on some meds can be lethal. All in all be careful when adding more then one dose with meds so thats why i recommend using google or somethign to see how other people are doing it especially people who used it on piranhas or some similar med sensitive fish.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

sean-820 said:


> So no water changes are needed between doses. I'm going to re dose on the 5th day ,but i will do a small water change before. I'm more comfortable with that.


Im saying i would read more online to see as if you don't do a water change between doses because if you don't you are practically doubling the dose. Piranhas are sensitive to meds, so doubling the dose on some meds can be lethal. All in all be careful when adding more then one dose with meds so thats why i recommend using google or somethign to see how other people are doing it especially people who used it on piranhas or some similar med sensitive fish.
[/quote]
I did,and that's what i found. Gonna keep reading.Apparently Prazi is only active in the water for 3 days.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

1rhom said:


> So no water changes are needed between doses. I'm going to re dose on the 5th day ,but i will do a small water change before. I'm more comfortable with that.


Im saying i would read more online to see as if you don't do a water change between doses because if you don't you are practically doubling the dose. Piranhas are sensitive to meds, so doubling the dose on some meds can be lethal. All in all be careful when adding more then one dose with meds so thats why i recommend using google or somethign to see how other people are doing it especially people who used it on piranhas or some similar med sensitive fish.
[/quote]
I did,and that's what i found. Gonna keep reading.Apparently Prazi is only active in the water for 3 days.
[/quote]
ok thats fine then if thats true. Multiple doses are more to kill any unhatched parasite eggs that can survive a dose


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

sean-820 said:


> So no water changes are needed between doses. I'm going to re dose on the 5th day ,but i will do a small water change before. I'm more comfortable with that.


Im saying i would read more online to see as if you don't do a water change between doses because if you don't you are practically doubling the dose. Piranhas are sensitive to meds, so doubling the dose on some meds can be lethal. All in all be careful when adding more then one dose with meds so thats why i recommend using google or somethign to see how other people are doing it especially people who used it on piranhas or some similar med sensitive fish.
[/quote]
I did,and that's what i found. Gonna keep reading.Apparently Prazi is only active in the water for 3 days.
[/quote]
ok thats fine then if thats true. Multiple doses are more to kill any unhatched parasite eggs that can survive a dose
[/quote]
It's been day 2 and so far he hasn't passed anything that i can see.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Fortunately Prazi is relatively safe for P's. It will not harm your bacteria. For best results dose about 3 times over a couple weeks. I've only used pure prazi so I am not sure what other ingredients are in "prazi pro". Perform water changes as you normally would. Will only treat for trematodes, not nematodes.


----------

